# Only what they want



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Seems if you are white, you can't dance at the African American Dance Festival in St. Louis. I have been to St Louis a few times and the parts I seen, I wasn't impressed with anyway. Apparently there was a white lady that was dancing at some African American festival and the organizers told her she couldn't dance. They said it wasn't the European Dance Festival or the Caucasian Dance Festival so she couldn't dance. Could you ****ing imagine what Sharptongue,Jackson and The naacp would be saying if it was a country festival,Octoberfest or some other festival and a black woman was told she was not allowed to dance!!! http://www.theblaze.com/stories/201...es-white-watch-the-altercation-that-followed/

Another 20 ****ing years and we will be riding in the back of the ****ing bus!!


----------



## mike_dubb (Oct 14, 2013)

im quite speechless...


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I was told once that I couldn't dance ---


So I learned how! Now, I CAN dance!:roll:


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Beach Kowboy said:


> Seems if you are white, you can't dance at the African American Dance Festival in St. Louis. I have been to St Louis a few times and the parts I seen, I wasn't impressed with anyway. Apparently there was a white lady that was dancing at some African American festival and the organizers told her she couldn't dance. They said it wasn't the European Dance Festival or the Caucasian Dance Festival so she couldn't dance. Could you ****ing imagine what Sharptongue,Jackson and The naacp would be saying if it was a country festival,Octoberfest or some other festival and a black woman was told she was not allowed to dance!!! Woman Claims She Was Ordered to Stop Dancing Because She?s White ? Watch the Altercation That Followed | Video | TheBlaze.com
> 
> Another 20 ****ing years and we will be riding in the back of the ****ing bus!!


Won't take 20 years.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

One more generation is my guess.


----------



## ApexPredator (Aug 17, 2013)

I completely doubt that will ever happen Ive said it before and ill say it again white people are fukin dangerous look at our history we are singularly the most aggressive race on the planet and were good at it. We are just going through a mellow phase the real problem is some of those people dont realize the amount of animosity they are creating that can and will have serious backlash.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

ApexPredator said:


> I completely doubt that will ever happen Ive said it before and ill say it again white people are fukin dangerous look at our history we are singularly the most aggressive race on the planet and were good at it. We are just going through a mellow phase the real problem is some of those people dont realize the amount of animosity they are creating that can and will have serious backlash.


You have a point. The liberals are the instigators and wont be happy until it gets ugly either.. Once the regular blue collar guy has had enough, it might take another turn. Until then, we have to eat shit.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Desegregation did us no good. Created more problems than it solved. The double standard is what bothers me. Black Colleges, Black Prosecutors Association, Black Troopers Association, Black Scholarship's, Black Caucus, Black this, Black that. Hell, insert Gay, Lesbian, Asian, Hispanic, Latino, One Eyed One Horned Flying Purple People Eater, and it's all good.

Have a "White" any one of these, and HOLY MOTHER ****ER. Stand-by. Cause we're all a bunch of ******* hick racists if that happens. I say let them have whatever they want. You stay in your "hood", your restaurant, your church, your stores, and I will gladly stay in mine. Leave me alone, I'll leave you alone.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

bigdogbuc said:


> Desegregation did us no good. Created more problems than it solved. The double standard is what bothers me. Black Colleges, Black Prosecutors Association, Black Troopers Association, Black Scholarship's, Black Caucus, Black this, Black that. Hell, insert Gay, Lesbian, Asian, Hispanic, Latino, One Eyed One Horned Flying Purple People Eater, and it's all good.
> 
> Have a "White" any one of these, and HOLY MOTHER ****ER. Stand-by. Cause we're all a bunch of ******* hick racists if that happens. I say let them have whatever they want. You stay in your "hood", your restaurant, your church, your stores, and I will gladly stay in mine. Leave me alone, I'll leave you alone.


You had me till you said One eyed one horned flying purple people eater..lol. No, I actually grew up with that song.. It brings up the good ole days..


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Even Blacks Don't Like.Blacks. If A Black Person Acts Lake A Respected Member Of The Community Gets A Job And A Family With A House And A Car. They Move To A Safe Neighborhood And Ar Labled A Sell Out.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

alterego said:


> Even Blacks Don't Like.Blacks. If A Black Person Acts Lake A Respected Member Of The Community Gets A Job And A Family With A House And A Car. They Move To A Safe Neighborhood And Ar Labled A Sell Out.


Exactly, if you have a black guy talking about the shooting of others in their communities. They are called "Uncle Toms" and sellouts... God forbid a black guy or woman further themselves in society.

Anyone from any race that does not want their own people to further themselves in society should die a slow horrible death ALONG with their entire family!!!!


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Beach Kowboy said:


> ..there was a white lady that was dancing at some African American festival and the organizers told her she couldn't dance..


Haha, serves the silly bee-yatch right for wanting to dance with them in the first place; she'd never have been turned away from a Klan shindig..


----------



## wallyLOZ (May 12, 2013)

Hey, BK. I live in St. Louis and completely missed this story! Guess the liberal media hushed it up real quick. Doesn't surprise me. Gotta keep the BS filter on when watching any main stream news outlet!


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

St Louis has about the nastiest black bigots on the radio I have ever come across.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Didn't the current dictator of the regime tell the members of his opposition party they needed to sit in the back of the bus already?

It's funny I have some African American students that openly joke with me about black / white issues. It's been fun actually, nothing serious, just banter. The Hispanics are sadly far more "touchy" about it. I just remind them a dead cop is just that a dead cop. Not a dead black cop, not a dead Hispanic cop, not a dead white cop just a dead cop.



Pir8fan said:


> Won't take 20 years.


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

My real problem is that just because some of their ancestors were slaves 150 years ago, they act like I owe them something. I don't owe them squat.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Pir8fan said:


> My real problem is that just because some of their ancestors were slaves 150 years ago, they act like I owe them something. I don't owe them squat.


IMO, their ancestors being slaves is the BEST thing to happen to them. Otherwise they would prlly still be somewhere in Africa. They should be paying US


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> IMO, their ancestors being slaves is the BEST thing to happen to them. Otherwise they would prlly still be somewhere in Africa. They should be paying US


Exactly! Blacks today owe a debt of gratitude to not only to their slave ancestors but to the Africans that trapped and sold those ancestors to slave traders. Just try to get a black to admit to this. No one is trying to say slave trade was right only that most blacks today benefited from that trade. At the same time most whites can say that their ancestors were hurt by the consequences of that trade. It is whites that lost lives and property as a consequence of slave trade. I know of no circumstance that one can point today that says whites today are benefiting from past slave trade.


----------



## Mic (Jul 19, 2012)

Don't forget folks. There are plenty of good black people to go with the shitheads we see and hear of. 
When you say black people this or that and generalize them, you are insulting the good along with the bad.
Read many of these responses and you're likely to get the impression that we prepping folks on this board don't like any black people.
The last thing we want to do is to alienate any good black folks who stop by here to be a part of this thing we are doing.

I get frustrated by the BS that comes from the "community leaders", the liberals, and black racists as well, but not all black people are the same.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Mic said:


> Don't forget folks. There are plenty of good black people to go with the shitheads we see and hear of.
> When you say black people this or that and generalize them, you are insulting the good along with the bad.
> Read many of these responses and you're likely to get the impression that we prepping folks on this board don't like any black people.
> The last thing we want to do is to alienate any good black folks who stop by here to be a part of this thing we are doing.
> ...


I agree with you. It is like calling all whites and mexicans or whatver other race bad. The thing that gets me though is you hardly ever hear the good blacks stand up and talking about the bad ones. Every now and then you will have someone like Ben Carson stand up but the majority IMO don't care. ESPECIALLY inthe ghetto area. They belittle the ones that try to better themselves to leave the ghetto. I have black friends I would die for but number just don't lie. Would you rather be a black guy in a white neighborhood at 2am or a white guy in the ghetto at 2am?? The answer tells it all!


----------



## Pir8fan (Nov 16, 2012)

Mic said:


> Don't forget folks. There are plenty of good black people to go with the shitheads we see and hear of.
> When you say black people this or that and generalize them, you are insulting the good along with the bad.
> Read many of these responses and you're likely to get the impression that we prepping folks on this board don't like any black people.
> The last thing we want to do is to alienate any good black folks who stop by here to be a part of this thing we are doing.
> ...


If the black community wants to be taken seriously and be respected, they need to have leaders like Allen West, Condi Rice and Colin Powell. Not Jackson, Sharpton, and their likes. Until that happens, the few good ones get painted with the same brush as the rest. If they don't like it, they need to do something about it.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

OK, but to report that 150 black people were routed away from the beach due to disruptive and aggressive behavior is not saying anything about all blacks - just those involved in the disturbance.

There is nothing racist about it. The fact is that the ones causing the problems were black. That isn't necessarily news worthy but the fact that the beaches closed down over it is and people need to know the facts.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Am I turning into a racist?
For years I tolerated blacks, but now I'm beginning to get sick of the way they're always demanding "black rights" and doing violence and stuff.
No kidding, I can no longer watch a TV show or film if a main character is black because it spoils it for me.
What right do Hollywood and TV producers have to shove blacks down our throats against our wishes anyway?
Maybe if enough people like me boycott black films to hit the producers in the box office, they'll begin to get the message..


----------



## redhawk (May 7, 2014)

There is "good" and "bad" black people, just like there is "good" and "bad" white people, as well as asians, mexicans, and any other race. I always try to take each and every person at "face value". I try not to prejudge...JM2C


----------



## Mic (Jul 19, 2012)

Pir8fan said:


> If the black community wants to be taken seriously and be respected, they need to have leaders like Allen West, Condi Rice and Colin Powell. Not Jackson, Sharpton, and their likes. Until that happens, the few good ones get painted with the same brush as the rest. If they don't like it, they need to do something about it.


That's akin to saying that all Americans are at fault for everything our government does. I for one, will not claim any responsibility for Obama's actions or those of the majority of our government. I vote against most of our leaders, I encourage others to do so, and I have even run for Congress before. I don't buy into into the leaders thing. The press determines who their leaders are - some good folks are just out their living good lives, doing their think, and don't have anything to do with the fools that are "their" leaders. Don't blame them for the asshats that the media run to and listen to every time some BS comes up.

Yes, there are bad ones. Yes, there are probably a higher percentage of bad ones in their race than whites, Asians, Mexicans, whatever. Most of us here believe in individual rights, not group rights. Treat each black person as an individual - give each one the chance to prove they are good or bad by what they say and what they do. Don't just lump them all together.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

My good friend Milton runs a "black" blog site:

Black Quill and Ink Blog

I guessing these turds in Miami would not like his version of "blackness" much. He is a retired corporate attorney, business owner and executive. Of his four kids, two are attorneys, one is a CPA and the other is a professional tennis player. To them, Milton is just one of those "uppity ******".


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Call me picky, but I want *white* heroes in shows like Stallone, Arnie, De Niro, Pacino, Depp, Clooney, Pitt, Diesel, van Damme etc because* white is right!*
Heck, even God himself is a white man..
So I say again to the showbiz moguls- if you put blacks in your productions, I'll boycott them at the box office and in the video shop because black actors bore the f****g krap out of me!


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Isn't it ironic that to claim to have black friends is a politically correct self accusation of racism.

I grew up when "colored" was the polite word to use. Then during the civil rights era "black" was chosen by blacks as the acceptable word. Then just to prove what a strangle hold black leaders had on whites the required phrase became "African American". This I refuse to use. Maybe when I am referred to as a "white Protestant Anglo-Saxon" I will use "African American". How likely is that?


----------



## ordnance21xx (Jan 29, 2014)

what about white Africans? Charlize Theron is an white African. she was born in south Africa, what about her? She is more African, than the people born here.


MOLON LABE


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

ordnance21xx said:


> what about white Africans?


Even they don't like the black ones. Seems most every race has a negative term for blacks.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

Some people hog up all the welfare.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

im really tired of the white shaming that has permeated America these days.


----------



## SARGE7402 (Nov 18, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> Am I turning into a racist?
> For years I tolerated blacks, but now I'm beginning to get sick of the way they're always demanding "black rights" and doing violence and stuff.
> No kidding, I can no longer watch a TV show or film if a main character is black because it spoils it for me.
> What right do Hollywood and TV producers have to shove blacks down our throats against our wishes anyway?
> Maybe if enough people like me boycott black films to hit the producers in the box office, they'll begin to get the message..


Actually the only one i can stand is BHO especially is he's prancing down the steps of AF1. My wife does an imitation of that that has me in stiches for 20 to thirty minutes at a time.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Lucky Jim said:


> Am I turning into a racist?
> For years I tolerated blacks, but now I'm beginning to get sick of the way they're always demanding "black rights" and doing violence and stuff.
> No kidding, I can no longer watch a TV show or film if a main character is black because it spoils it for me.
> What right do Hollywood and TV producers have to shove blacks down our throats against our wishes anyway?
> Maybe if enough people like me boycott black films to hit the producers in the box office, they'll begin to get the message..


I know what ya mean. It seems as if all they want to do is get into the music,sports or entertainment industries. If not, they don't care about much else. Maybe politics..I just got sick of them shoving them down our throats. Blacks make up like 14-18% of the population here and it seems like they are in 50% or more of shows/movies. And EVERY commercial has to have one as well. Don't even get me started on sports. If the ratio of basketball/football players were reversed, they would be SCREAMING racism But since about 86% of football players are black. They don't complain much. They do piss and whine about not enough black coaches. They want it more even. I say this, let's make the coaches more even but when we do that, we make the players even as well. That will shut them the **** up about it. Hell, I got sick of sports and have pretty much boycotted them anymore anyway. They aren't gettin my ****in money!!!


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

It is not being racist if one depends on facts. The trick is not judging individuals by the general facts.

I think most of us do that. However some subordinate themselves to fit in with approval of the general population of blacks.


----------

